# Wachwerden?



## eisenkraut (25. Juni 2015)

Hallo, pardon für die mangelnde Vorstellung - kommt noch.

Wollte nur das mal weitergeben:https://agrarheute.landlive.de/boards/thread/67976/page/1/

Wir (1-2 Mio) Angler sind immerhin mehr als die Grünen und Peta zusammen.

Zusätzlich gibt es Landwirte,Imker,Jäger,Tierhalter,Reiter,Hundehalter,Falkner,
Landfrauen, Fischer,...

Die Butter ist ja schon vom Brot - Ich werde die letzten Krümel nicht einfachso abgeben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*

Zu den Zahlen:
Über 3 Millionen aktiver Angler, über 5 Millionen am Angeln interessierter Menschen (Arlinghaus, Allensbach), noch knapp über 600.000 im DAFV organisierte Angelfischer (ohne die ausgesprochenen bzw. beschlossenen Kündigungen von 6 LV plus 2, die bei Beitragserhöhung kündigen, plus (mindestens) 2, welche das noch entscheiden nach der DAFV-HV)..

Und solange der DAFV und dessen ihn tragende LV diesbezüglich weiterschlafen, wirds nix mit aufwachen..
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272657
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272783
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=291991

Der Fisch stinkt vom Kopf.........


----------



## eisenkraut (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*

Leider stimmt das - so ging es den Jägern auch.
Ihre grossen Verbände haben es verpennt und jetzt nimmt der Zug mit Remmel als Führer fahrt auf; Endstation: Abschaffung.

Aber gut wenn es keine sinnvolle Interessenvertretung mehr gibt muss man sich selbst eine basteln.
Ökojäger und Peta-Fundis sind auch nur ein radikale Minderheit, totzdem fehlen sie in keiner "Experten"Runde...


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*



eisenkraut schrieb:


> Leider stimmt das - so ging es den Jägern auch.
> Ihre grossen Verbände haben es verpennt und jetzt nimmt der Zug mit Remmel als Führer fahrt auf; Endstation: Abschaffung.
> 
> Aber gut wenn es keine sinnvolle Interessenvertretung mehr gibt muss man sich selbst eine basteln.
> Ökojäger und Peta-Fundis sind auch nur ein radikale Minderheit, totzdem fehlen sie in keiner "Experten"Runde...



Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du dem jägerverband vorwirfst. Fakt ist aber die machen bessere Arbeit als unser DAFV und lv. Und sind immer im Austausch mit Remmel. 
auch können die mehr Leute für eine Demo mobilisieren.

Es ist aber auch so, das natur-tierschutz in unserem Land einen extrem außergewöhnlich hohen Stellenwert hat.


----------



## holgär (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*

Ja und Nein,

Tierschutz hat sicherlich einen hohen Stellenwert, aber noch schlimmer ist es, in allen Lebenslagen sich die Meinung dieser vermeintlichen "Gutmenschen" aufzwingen zu lassen, wo es nur geht.

Das fängt an in der Schule, wo alle gleich gemacht werden und endet dann beim Hobby, nicht nur Angeln. Da müsst ihr nur die Berichterstattung zum MountainBiken beobachten, die dürfen bald nicht mehr in den Wald! Oder die Diskuusion um Fleischesser - irre !

Aber solange unsere Fischereivereine und -verbände sich gegen die Angler mit aberwitzigen Verboten und Regelungen stellen, die Gesetzeslage durch Vereinsbestimmungen verschärfen, Verbände alle unternehmen, um uns vom Wasser fernzuhalten, so lange wird die Situation immer schlimmer !

VG

Holger


----------



## kati48268 (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich weiss jetzt nicht genau was du dem jägerverband vorwirfst. Fakt ist aber die machen bessere Arbeit als unser DAFV und lv. Und sind immer im Austausch mit Remmel.
> auch können die mehr Leute für eine Demo mobilisieren.


Und was hat's gebracht?
Und scheixx auf Demo & so einen Murks, Jäger haben eine stark mit der Politik vernetzte Lobby. Trotzdem hat der Remmel es geschafft sie durchzuremmeln.
Wie wird es wohl den NRW-Anglern 2017 ergehen, die nicht mal ansatzweise so eine Lobby wie die Jäger haben?



Sharpo schrieb:


> Es ist aber auch so, das natur-tierschutz in unserem Land einen extrem außergewöhnlich hohen Stellenwert hat.


Den Normalbürger interessiert das doch eigentlich einen feuchten Furz.
Ja, er ist für Naturschutz, solange es ihn persönlich nicht betrifft oder einschränkt.
Eine kleine Elite aber schafft es hervorragend das Thema auf oberstem Tableau zu halten, das zuvor genannte Naturschutz'interesse' des Wahlviehs in die ihnen passende Richtung zu lenken.
Und die sind uns nun mal so gar nicht gesinnt.


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*

Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn hier jemand vorbeischaut und zu einer Demo, oder zumeist online-Petition aufruft.
Diese Petitionen sind bekanntlich ein recht bequemer Weg, mit einem Mausklick seine Unwilligkeit zu bekunden.
So was endet in der Regel damit, dass schlappe 3000 Klicks, äh Stimmen, zusammen kommen.
Dies selbst zu für Angler wichtige Themen, wie Nachtangelverbot BW!
Das sich Angler bequemen zu einer Demo, in erwähnenswerter Größenordnung, auf die Straße zu begeben, sehe ich in naher Zukunft nicht.
Die warten damit bis der Zug abgefahren ist!

Jürgen


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und was hat's gebracht?
> Und scheixx auf Demo & so einen Murks, Jäger haben eine stark mit der Politik vernetzte Lobby. Trotzdem hat der Remmel es geschafft sie durchzuremmeln.
> Wie wird es wohl den NRW-Anglern 2017 ergehen, die nicht mal ansatzweise so eine Lobby wie die Jäger haben?
> 
> ...



Naja, Engagement schliesst nicht immer automatisch Erfolg mit ein.
Die Jäger sind aber mit ihrem Anliegen in der Öffentlichkeit repräsentant.
Und die Angler?

Du hast ja Recht Kati.
Im Grunde kannst Du es aber nicht ändern.
Schau Dir doch die Entwicklung an.
Die Masse der Bevölkerung nimmt es stillschweigend hin.
Einige hundert gehen auf die Strasse und Schmeissen mit Steinen, unserm Rechtsstaat sind die Hände gebunden bzw. es waren anschliessend keine extremisten Tierschützer sondern besoffene Jugendliche.

Sorry, ich weiss nicht wie man diese geselschaftliche Verblendung aufhalten soll.
Nichtraucher gegen Raucher
Veganer gegen Fleischesser
Tierschützer gegen Tierliebhaber
usw.

Jetzt reicht ja schon ne Mutter ne Petition gegen die Bundesjugendspiele ein.

Diese Gesellschaft verblödet.


----------



## Sharpo (26. Juni 2015)

*AW: Wachwerden?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder schön, wenn hier jemand vorbeischaut und zu einer Demo, oder zumeist online-Petition aufruft.
> Diese Petitionen sind bekanntlich ein recht bequemer Weg, mit einem Mausklick seine Unwilligkeit zu bekunden.
> So was endet in der Regel damit, dass schlappe 3000 Klicks, äh Stimmen, zusammen kommen.
> Dies selbst zu für Angler wichtige Themen, wie Nachtangelverbot BW!
> ...



Ja, Du hast aber am Ende auch keine Argumente mehr für eine Sache.
Schau Dir doch mal diese ganzen Diskussionen im Fernsehn in sozialen Netzwerken an.

Das ganze ist ja schlimmer als die heilge katholische Inquisition.

Wie soll da ein normalo Vorstand argumentieren können? Hat er überhaupt Bock auf solch ein endlos gequatsche um sich anschliessend anhören zu müssen wie minderbemittelt er ist und seine Figur entspreche ja auch die eines .....


----------

